# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Te mesojme FRENGJISHT nga njeri tjetri! ;)

## FierAkja143

kush di frengjisht ne forum te futet ktu.  Me duhet ndim e tipit "me quajne.... jam nga..... jam kaq vjece me pelqen.... etc etc" gjera te thjeshta.

mp me plz dua pak ndim patjeter dhe po deshet ju ndimoj dhe une te mesoni nje nga shume gjuhet e huaja qe di une  :sarkastik:

----------


## FierAkja143

ps. kete tem mund ta perdorni dhe si kshu po tju duhet ndo nje perkthum ju te tjerve ne frengjisht ose ndo nje shprehje dikush qe di do tju ndihmoj ose po ju duhet ndo nje gje qe ka te bej me greqishten, gramatik, orthografi tekste kengesh etc etc per kte keni mua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Po ia nisi une i pari, meqe jane te thjeshta, sepse pastaj veshtiresohet dhe e marrin stafeten ekspertet  :sarkastik:  

Je m'appelle FierAkja143 (cent quarante trois) et j'habite aux Etats-Unis. J'ai 45 ans, célibataire et fière de l'être. J'aime bien m'amuser, je suis assez coquette et j'adore séduire.

J'aimerais bien rencontrer un beau mec, plein d'humour et surtout plein d'argent. Celui qui remplit ces conditions-là, il est prié de m'envoyer un PM et je lui repondrait tout de suite. Le temps presse. Mais, n'oubliez pas, ce n'est pas moi qui va faire le premier pas, sinon j'aurais été déjà une grandmère heureuse.

Passez une bonne soirée et à la prochaine

Plein de bisous, FierAkja 143

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

Tre bien oiseau! Mersi beaucoup  :buzeqeshje: 


oiseau (ose ndo nje tjeter qe di francais) do ta kesh te veshtire nese te shkruaj ketu tamam ca kam per mesimin dhe te me korigjosh ca eshte gabim ose te shtosh ndo nje gje?
ok eshte kjo:

1) Bonjour, ca va?  Je m'appelle ***,  comment tu t’appelles?  Je suis 
né en Albanie et j'ai grandi en Grèce. Là où tu es de?   J'ai un frère.  Il est
22 ans. Je dépense beaucoup de temps avec mon frère, il est très frais! 
J'ai 18 ans…et tu? Kam shume qef te vizitoj francen.  do ishte bukur sikur klasa ime te takohej me klasen tende ne behar!  

Au revoir!


2) Bonjour!
Ca va? Moi bien.  Je suis very happy to be your e-pal.  Dans cetter carte, 
te dirai de mes interest.  Je viens de terminer un project sur les verbes 
reguliers francais.  Mon favori verbes sont travailler, nager et 
voyager.
Aussi, me pelqene te luaj volley dhe te vete shopping ne kohen e lire.  J'aime lire des livres et 
écouter la musique. Je n'aime pas regarder la television.  Je déteste 
le 
football Américain.  Me thuaj ndo nje gje per veten tende. Tu chantes?  Tu joues des sports?

Bien.  Je m'en vais.  Ecris-moi bientot
sincerement
***



AIDE MOI!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> J'aimerais bien rencontrer un beau mec, plein d'humour et surtout plein d'argent. Celui qui remplit ces conditions-là, il est prié de m'envoyer un PM et je lui repondrait tout de suite. Le temps presse. Mais, n'oubliez pas, ce n'est pas moi qui va faire le premier pas, sinon j'aurais été déjà une grandmère heureuse.
> 
> Passez une bonne soirée et à la prochaine
> 
> Plein de bisous, FierAkja 143


lol je n'essaye pas de trouver une date!

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Tre bien oiseau! Mersi beaucoup
> 
> 
> oiseau (ose ndo nje tjeter qe di francais) do ta kesh te veshtire nese te shkruaj ketu tamam ca kam per mesimin dhe te me korigjosh ca eshte gabim ose te shtosh ndo nje gje?
> ok eshte kjo:
> 
> 1) Bonjour, ca va?  Je m'appelle ***,  comment tu t’appelles?  Je suis 
> né en Albanie et j'ai grandi en Grèce. Là où tu es de?   J'ai un frère.  Il est
> 22 ans. Je dépense beaucoup de temps avec mon frère, il est très frais! 
> ...


Très bien, merci beaucoup !
Bonjour, comment ça va ? (Nqs e njeh pak ate tipin, perndryshe thuhet Comment allez-vous ?) Je m'appelle (ose je suis) ***, et vous, comment vous appellez-vous ? (sepse ne fakt nuk e njihke ate mikun). En fait, je suis née (femerore) en Albanie mais j'ai grandie (femerore) en Grèce. Et vous, vous-êtes d'où ? (d'où est-ce que vous venez ?). J'ai un frère et je vis avec lui. Il a 22 ans (frengjishtja nuk thote ai eshte por ai ka). Je passe beaucoup de temps avec lui, on se comprend très bien et on est très complice (nuk thuhet frais per njerezit se nuk eshte nje cope mishi, as lule. Per moshat thuhet jeune, dhe kur flet per dike qe sapo ka ardhur ne nje vend, ne nje klase, thuhet nouveau, nouvelle). J'ai 18 ans... et toi (et vous) ? J'aimerais bien visiter la France. Ce serait magnifique si nos classes se rencontrent au printemps prochain.

A bientôt !  





> 2) Bonjour!
> Ca va? Moi bien.  Je suis very happy to be your e-pal.  Dans cetter carte, 
> te dirai de mes interest.  Je viens de terminer un project sur les verbes 
> reguliers francais.  Mon favori verbes sont travailler, nager et 
> voyager.
> Aussi, me pelqene te luaj volley dhe te vete shopping ne kohen e lire.  J'aime lire des livres et 
> écouter la musique. Je n'aime pas regarder la television.  Je déteste 
> le 
> football Américain.  Me thuaj ndo nje gje per veten tende. Tu chantes?  Tu joues des sports?
> ...


Bonjour !
Ça va ? Moi, je vais très bien. Je suis tellement contente d'être ton e-pal (hajde merre vesh kete e-pal  :kryqezohen:  ). Je vais vous montrer un petit peu sur mes interêts. Je viens de terminer un projet sur les verbes réguliers de la langue française. Mes verbes favoris sont travailler, nager et voyager (ty te duhet te behesh notare profesioniste sepse i ke te trija foljet brenda). 
J'aime bien aussi jouer du volley et les après-midi faire les boutiques. J'aime beaucoup lire et écouter de la musique. Par contre, je ne regarde pas la télé. Je déteste le football américain. Maintenant, dites-moi quelque chose sur vous. Quelles sont vos passions ? Le chant ? Les sports ? Ou autre chose ?

Ok, c'était un plaisir de vous écrire. Je vous souhaite une bonne journée.
A bientôt,
FierAkja143

ps : tani le te te shkruajne te tjeret se nuk jam i vetmi "francez" ketu.
Prends soin de toi
Au revoir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Undefined

Bonjour chacun, Je sais du français aussi.J'essayerai d'aider. Souhaitez-vous tout le meilleur

----------


## babybell

Besoin d'un coup de main? c'est quand vous voulez....enfin si c'est pas trop long.

----------


## babybell

oiseau en vol, ca fait plaisir de voir du français correcte. tu doit vivre en france forcement...bon ben on est deux.

----------


## oiseau en vol

> oiseau en vol, ca fait plaisir de voir du français correcte. tu doit vivre en france forcement...bon ben on est deux.


Oui, c'est ça. Ça fait quelques années déjà que j'suis ici. Mais il n'y a pas que nous deux en France, il y a Lenci aussi... même si au niveau du français c'est pas terrible... c'est pas grave quand même... comme tout le monde quoi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alto_sicila

Me duket se eshte fjala per PENPAL (qe tash quhet e-pal d.m.th e-mail pal) dhe nuk besoj se ka nevoje t'i drejtohet me VOUS.
Nje menyre e shoqerimit me moshatare te shteteve tjera qe benim permes letrave,qe tash behet permes internetit,non?

----------


## oiseau en vol

Vous avez raison, alta. Mais j'étais en train de lui dire comment s'addresse-t-on d'une manière correcte.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu de cet PENPAL. Je suis un peu en retard des nouvelles technologies, mais bon, on fait avec...

Salut Alta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## babybell

j'ai toujours pas compris c'est quoi PENPAL mais bon c'est pas grave.

Alors, puisque l'idée de ce forum c'est d'apprendre le français, pour oiseau en vol et pour les autres aussi (mais pas pour Lenci :-))), j'ai un petit exercice de traduction. Alors, c'est quoi l'équivalent français de : Pirdh, pirdh se lirohesh.

Moi j'ai mon idée perso mais ce sera pour demain soir.

----------


## oiseau en vol

babybell, shqip se ska me mire. Them qe kush eshte merak per ndonje fjale frengjisht, ka fjale te tjera per t'ia nisur para kesaj qe ke gjetur ti. Megjithate, te uroj suksese ne mesimin e shprehjeve franceze.

ps : edhe ne shqip nuk e perdorja kete shprehje, nuk e di pse. 

Salut !

----------


## alto_sicila

OISEAU,
  Je vous félicite ,vous écrivez parfaitement les deux langues,donc c'est déjà qqch de très important.Je vois beaucoup ,ici,qui ne peuvent pas écrire notre langue maternelle,comment voulez vous qu'ils écrivent parfaitement une langue étrangère?Mes félicitations et je vous dis sincèrement,cela fait toujours plaisir de lire vos messages ici.

petite note:PEN=laps
                   PAL=shok
                       E-  = internet,mail
 donc  shok lapsi(ose letrash) dhe shok(qe)interneti
 mon avis à moi

----------


## oiseau en vol

Et d'imaginer que je n'ai fait qu'un an à la Fac. de Lettres de la ville où j'habite. Le reste, les bouquins, le boulot, mes amis (heureusement je me suis pas pris la tête avec les arabes et les africains), et voilà, je me debrouille pas mal.

Mais j'ai remarqué que vous aussi écrivez très bien, et c'est pas donné. La grammaire et l'orthographie française ne sont pas facile du tout. Ce n'est pas en vain que Bernard Pivot organise des concours d'orthographie...

Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée et portez-vous bien  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## babybell

Salut tout le monde. Je vois que ma petite devinette (à deux balles) n'a pas eu un grand succès. Mais bon, pour ceux qui sont curieux de savoir, je vous envoi ma réponse (que je trouve d'ailleurs vachement amusante) Si ce n'est pas du gout de tout le monde, et ben tant pis!

Pirdh pirdh se lirohesh = Parle à mon cul, ma tête est malade!

----------


## Undefined

Bonjour tous ! J'ai juste voulu dire, il est étonnant comment les  albanais sont disposés concernant les langues étrangères. Babybell en tant que voil d'en d'oiseau a indiqué que je n'emploie jamais cette expression l'un ou l'autre, mais il était grand sachant le dire en français


> Parle à mon cul, ma tête est malade!


Je ne sais pas quoi écrire plus... Souhaitez-vous tout le meilleur, et bonne chance avec vos études, travail et dossier :buzeqeshje: 


~Vous pouvez vous sentir libre pour corriger mon français.

----------


## Undefined

Je veux courir loin
Pour ne pas regarder en arrière
Je veux oublier. 
Mais je ne peux pas. 
Je veux... 
Embrassez-vous, mais vous n'êtes pas ici 
Je ne peux pas accepter que vous ne reviendrez pas 
Je ne peux pas le croire... 
Cela pour vous j'étais juste une fille
Comme tous les autres
Je vous déteste
Mais toujours
J'ai besoin de vous
Je vous veux
Je t'aime 
Pouvez-vous comprendre ? 
Vous avez retardé l'être humain...

----------


## babybell

Merci très cher. Puisque tu le permets, je te reprends:
Moi j'aurais dit ça comme ça (mais je sais pas si j'ai bien compris):
Bonjour à tous ! Je voulais juste vous dire qu'il est étonnant comme les albanais sont doués en langues étrangères.  Babybell aussi bien que oiseau en vol disent/affirment qu'ils n'emploient jamais cette expression, mais il est hallucinant de savoir le dire en français.
Je ne sais plus quoi écrire. Je vous souhaite tout le meilleur, et bonne chance dans vos études et aux travail (dossier=je vois pas du tout)
Vous pouvez vous sentir libre de corriger mon français.

Moi aussi je te souhaite bon courage dans l'apprentissage du français. Ce n'est pas évident. Mais n'oublions jamais nos belles et riches expressions albanaises. Pour ma part, je les utilise toutes.

Bisous

----------

